# EP-630 feedback needed...



## Ambar (Nov 30, 2007)

hey i would be gratefull if anyone could post a creative ep630 review.....feedbacks are also apperiaciated..


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 30, 2007)

i use it with my SE Walkman Phone! and surely, it is better than any other earphone available in the mkt.

the earplug fits soo nicely in the ears that you can enjoy crystal clear sound with heavy pounding bass almost everywhere! (no! not in front of a roaring jetengine). i think the price is worth it's quality.

i got it for Rs800 from the Creative stall in the Times AV Revolutions as a promotional scheme. it's with a proper bill and 1 yr warranty.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2007)

Which place exactly club pranay can you give me more details? Which city?


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

will post review ASAP


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 30, 2007)

plz post availalibilty in respective cities all ep-630 users


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah it would be great if people who own Creative EP 630 can post where they purchased it from and what price!


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 30, 2007)

I got it from the Times AV Revolutions 2007. it was an audio/video exh. u can get it from any PlanetM, or MusicWorld. I also saw this in number of shops in nehru place. lamington road may also have it.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2007)

Pranay I tried in both Planet M and Music World. They dont have it with them. I think Nehru place is in Delhi and Lamington Road is in Mumbai. I live in Hyderabad!


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

phew! just finished writing a review on the EP-630



> I’ve been using the Creative EP-630 in-ear earphones for a few months now. Below is what I’ve concluded from my experience with the earphones.
> 
> *PROS - *crystal clear sound, powerful bass reproduction, excellent noise cancellation, terrific pricing
> 
> ...



Read the entire 500+ words review *HERE**viewzreviewz.com/creative-ep-630-stereo-music-earphones/

PS - writing a long and comprehensive review is tough and time consuming. I'm sure the least i deserve is a few hits on my site. So, i haven't posted the entire review here


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 30, 2007)

Now that we are on the talk, can anyone tell me where to get these in Pune for the least prise available. I have heard from 1200 to 800 rs.


----------



## assasin (Nov 30, 2007)

any1 here has used the Sennheiser PX100 headfones?how good is it?a vendor quoted 3k for it?is it worth it?
at present i'm using HPM-70 with my N95 8GB.but i want something better.budget is 3k max,the lower the better.
any SONY product worth mentioning?


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

sony mdr e828 and e829 are both gud


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 30, 2007)

We need a Sticky on Creative EP 630
i vote for it .. PM the MODS

Let them put it in appropriate section and make it sticky

in b'lore its available for 1050 Rs At SP Road


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 30, 2007)

^^rightly said I mean ep630 is so famous around here.I will soon find out why .


----------



## Ambar (Nov 30, 2007)

i also herd tht its available in nehru place for Rs750....or smthing...anyone noe where??

@xbonez gr8 review man..(neways frm which school are u??)

also @ass-ass-in my friend has the px100 i tried them the bass seemed a little less punchy..means its a bit pressed(dont noe wht this means..:S)


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

Ambar said:
			
		

> i also herd tht its available in nehru place for Rs750....or smthing...anyone noe where??
> 
> @xbonez gr8 review man..(neways frm which school are u??)
> 
> also @ass-ass-in my friend has the px100 i tried them the bass seemed a little less punchy..means its a bit pressed(dont noe wht this means..:S)



i'm from ur school, dude...AFGJI


----------



## Ambar (Nov 30, 2007)

gr8 man.....do u noe me frm school??? (juz askin)

neways fr how did u get the ep-630 and frm where??


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

no, didn't know u then. though i do know napster007 (who knows u pretty well)

got it from Nehru place for rs. 875


----------



## Ambar (Nov 30, 2007)

oks.....can u give the shop name and add...thnkx


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

k dude, lemme fish out the guys visiting card......


----------



## Ambar (Dec 1, 2007)

thhnx mate....

has anyone tried the bose ear phones....herd tht the ep630 matches there quality...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 1, 2007)

This earphone will get results only when you have a good player. The sound cancelling really good. Overall four star for a product that I am regularly using.


----------



## Ambar (Dec 1, 2007)

ill be basically using then with my walkman phone and my PSP.....so are they good fr use with a w series phone??


----------



## ashu_dps (Dec 2, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> k dude, lemme fish out the guys visiting card......



Hey !

Where's the address ?


----------



## navino87 (Dec 2, 2007)

just got 1 from delta in chennai for 900 with bill... Sound quality is excellent...

Techtree review


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 3, 2007)

i got an ep630.....highly recomendded for mobiles n ipods.
they r awesme. superb audio clarity..
i use it in my k550i


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 3, 2007)

Friends Please post the details from where you purchased Creative EP 630. Which shop which city and for what price and when?


----------



## Ambar (Dec 3, 2007)

addddrreeeesssssss plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 3, 2007)

its in bangalore n delhi available at nehru road.
m frm baroda n i got it for a GO for 840+80 shipping.
in baroda it retails for 1200 buxx....


----------



## xbonez (Dec 3, 2007)

sorry for the delay....here's the add...

Soni Solutions Infotech Pvt Ltd
105-A, Siddharth Building 96
Nehru Place
New Delhi - 110019
Ph.: 26210226, 9910492594
stech_infotech@yahoo.co.in
soni_solutions@yahoo.co.in


----------



## assasin (Dec 3, 2007)

saw 4 SONY headphones 2day at SONY WORLD:
1->SONY MDR XD100 -> Rs.1090
2->SONY MDR XD200 -> Rs.1490
3->SONY MDR XD300 -> Rs.2990
4->this 4th one was a Sports earfone costing 1290 bucks but i dont remember the model no.but this was the 1 for which i got a demo.sound was good.

now cud some1 tell me whether the above models r better than EP 630???


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 3, 2007)

asssasin are all these in ear headphones?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 3, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> saw 4 SONY headphones 2day at SONY WORLD:
> 1->SONY MDR XD100 -> Rs.1090
> 2->SONY MDR XD200 -> Rs.1490
> 3->SONY MDR XD300 -> Rs.2990
> ...



Why in the world are you trying to compare Sony XD series with in-ear outdoor headphones?

Sony XD series are only for in-house listening and are good but philips have lot better models for that price range. 

When it comes to mobility None in sony matches the quality, noise isolationa and ease of use that EP-630 has ( I meant < Rs.1500).

try Philips SHP2700/97. open aural, DJ monitoring style headphones with 3meter cable. Note: they have burn-in period of some 20 hrs. After that they sound awesome. They are better than EP-630 for in-house listening. You can't carry them outside.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

@assasin:noise cancellation? Thats more important to me.


----------



## assasin (Dec 3, 2007)

got the model no of the 4th one.its the SONY MDR-J11G.
so u wanna say that the SONY XD series wont sound that good?as far as PHILIPS is concerned i wont be able to get 1 out here.its just not available here.
i've ordered for the EP-630 b4 but i didnt get it.
so plz suggest a SONY from the ones i've mentioned which has the best sound.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 3, 2007)

i didn't say that Sony XD series won't sound good. I was saying that you cannot compare XD and EP as purpose of both is totally different. 

I said "Sony XD series are only for in-house listening and are good but philips have lot better models for that price range.".

hmm. For in-house use, go for XD series that fits your budget
for outdoor use, get in-ear headphones. I will not recommend MDR-J11G. The earclip is not comfortable for some people.

Instead, go for EX-Monitor style noise isolating earphones.



I tested XD-200 for my friend and Philips 2700. Philips 2700 is clear winner. 

I think you can find philips 2700 demo at PlanetM, brigade road, Bangalore.


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 3, 2007)

so are u trying to say that ep630 does not have *upto the mark *sound indoors in quiet environment without moving?


----------



## Ambar (Dec 3, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> sorry for the delay....here's the add...
> 
> Soni Solutions Infotech Pvt Ltd
> 105-A, Siddharth Building 96
> ...


thaaaaannnkkkkkyyyyoooouuuuuuuu


----------



## als2 (Dec 3, 2007)

is creative ep 630 loud enough as my N73me headset is not loud


----------



## xbonez (Dec 3, 2007)

today napster007 and me had gone to CP.....just out of boredom we walked into BOSE showroom...wow!!! we heard their QC3 and i have so fallen in love with them......amazing noise cancellation....


----------



## desiibond (Dec 3, 2007)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> so are u trying to say that ep630 does not have *upto the mark *sound indoors in quiet environment without moving?


 
huh. Did I ever mention that??? Now, stop trying to make double meanings.

I think you do not have much experience with earphones/headphones.

On any day, a full sized headphones can easily beat in-ear headphones or earphones, unless the headphones are made by Intex/mercury 

Moreover, Sony XD series or Philips 2700 are comfortable to wear than EP-630.

They do produce better sound than EP-630. It's just that we cannot wear them outside. They are indoor headphones unlike EP-630, which is good for outside and noisy environment.

FYI, I said that EP-630 fares better compared to full sized headphones when outside and it's the opposite when in quiet environment.

There are certain headphones like PX-300, which are headphones with active noise cancellation. This kind of headphones are small in size, yet powerful. They do not isolate noise, they cancel noise by sending inverse wave to the ear. Such kind of headphones can be used anywhere, quiet env or noisy env. They are much much more effective than the passive noise isolating earphones like EP-630.

If you 

1) Move a lot, the choice is EP-630
2) move a lot and do not care about money, choice is sennheiser/sony active noise cancelling headphones. These are well above 4k
3) listen to music only when indoors, the choice is XD-200 or Philips 2700 or similar headphones that have good cushioning, open aural (reduces distortion of sound by large extent).


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 3, 2007)

desiibond said:
			
		

> huh. Did I ever mention that??? Now, stop trying to make double meanings.
> 
> I think you do not have much experience with earphones/headphones.
> 
> ...









XD-200 or Philips 2700. PRICE PLEASE?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 3, 2007)

both should be less than 2k.


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi guys,

I am planning to buy Sennheisser CX 300 In ear phones.Can anyone please let me know its cons ?
It will cost me arnd £34 here...

Rgds,
Kunal


----------



## desiibond (Dec 3, 2007)

*reviews.pricegrabber.com/headphones/m/7160125/

*www.reviewcentre.com/reviews89351.html


----------



## assasin (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^  wanna ask u 1 more thing.how will the XD200 fare if i use it outdoors??
also Sennheiser PX100 is available here but some1 here said that the bass is muted so i dont think it'll be a good buy.

@tgpraveen  SONY MDR XD200 -> 1490 from SONY WORLD


----------



## Ambar (Dec 3, 2007)

abe duufers if u had gone to cp then why didnt u pm me....i would have cum walking...i live at mandi house......10 mins walk frm cp.....


----------



## xbonez (Dec 3, 2007)

^^oh really!! anyways, we keep gng there....u know Palika Bazaar mein business chalta hai ...will do next time...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 4, 2007)

@assasin
Sennheiser PX100 should cost below 2500 it's around 1800 according to the Delhi HQ. Bass is low, not muted/ It's more for details in the sound than boom box. comes with a 3 yr warranty, a carry case.

the company is in the league of KOSS and other professional high fidelity stereophones manftrs.

*www.sennheiserindia.com/india/icm_eng.nsf/root/products_headphones_classicline


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2007)

Check this one:

 Creative HN700 noise-cancelling headphones

Foldable headphones
40mm neodynamium driver
detachable onesided cord
around $45
available in India
active noise cancellation

Majority people are saying that these are very good but some are complaining that it does not fit on their head and due to that they are getting headache.

it's better if you take a demo (stores like Temptations are allowing demo of earphones/headphoens), check comfort levels and get it. You may not find it's music clarity at the first try as this kind of headphone have rather long burn-in period and only after that, they will reach their usual sound quality.

PX100 is sweet sounding phone with perfect detail of audio.

Note: If you use low bitrate songs a lot (upto 128kbps mp3), PX100 will expose lack of quality in audio.


----------



## assasin (Dec 4, 2007)

guys the only prob is the headfones/earfones u've suggested r not available in the place where i live.i dont know whether i'll get the EP-630 i ordered so leave alone HN700.

the only ones that r available here r:
1>SONY MDR XD300
2>SONY MDR XD200
3>SONY MDR XD100
4>SONY MDR J11G
5>SONY MDR E818LP
6>Sennheiser PX100

nothing i repeat nothing other than the ones mentioned above r available.
so plz suggest one from the above list.
thnx


----------



## Ambar (Dec 4, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^oh really!! anyways, we keep gng there....u know Palika Bazaar mein business chalta hai ...will do next time...


i noe quite a lot of shop keepers in palika...so wheneever u cuming (on weekends) pm me...and ya not till jan 5 got stupid exams..

....back to the topic....

i bought the EP-630 fr 850/- (ma frnd got it fr me) ....the ep's are gr8....but takes a while to get used to them....had tried the bose earphones .....dont think theres musch diff...except the bass is a little better in the bose ones...


----------



## xbonez (Dec 4, 2007)

^^how much are the bose ones available for?


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey, what is the length of EP-630 wire?


----------



## iMav (Dec 4, 2007)

i had almost finalized and bought them bt the chrome ring turned me off completely


----------



## xbonez (Dec 4, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hey, what is the length of EP-630 wire?


1.2m


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2007)

@assasin, go for MDR-E818LP. just Rs. 500/- and damn good bass, You can use them anywhere. 

Second choice goes to MDR-XD200. These are good ones and MDR-300 costs 1000 bucks more. So, this should be ideal choice.


----------



## Ambar (Dec 4, 2007)

bose ones are for Rs5000........


----------



## xbonez (Dec 4, 2007)

@ambar...for rs. 800 did u get warranty n bill??

i bought it for Rs. 850 today with bill and 1 yr warranty (for a cousin)

btw, i asked at the shop. they told me EP630 comes only in black. EP635 comes in white (only) ...costs rs. 50 more that the 630


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone of you who has Creative EP 630 use it for SE Phone or you only use it for listening to MP3 players and iPod. Is there any difference between sound quality for the one that we get for Sony Walkman series and Creative EP 630? Which is better?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 4, 2007)

the ones u get with SOny W series are HPM-70 i think..they're supposed to be very gud, but i feel EP-630 are better....anywys, i use mine only with mp3 player


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 4, 2007)

i use ep630 on ma cell k550i
i hav hpm-70 too n ep630 is much better than hpm70----louder, clearer n better noise cancellation with very good base.
it rocks in all mp3 players but suxx in PC. anywayz whos gonna use it with pc......lol


----------



## assasin (Dec 4, 2007)

desiibond said:
			
		

> @assasin, go for MDR-E818LP. just Rs. 500/- and damn good bass, You can use them anywhere.
> 
> Second choice goes to MDR-XD200. These are good ones and MDR-300 costs 1000 bucks more. So, this should be ideal choice.


 
so ur suggesting the MDR-E818LP over XD200/XD300???
the SONY WORLD guys said that XD200 has better bass reproduction over E818LP.
also XD300 is 1500 bucks more than XD200.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 4, 2007)

desiibond said:
			
		

> PX100 is sweet sounding phone with perfect detail of audio.
> 
> Note: If you use low bitrate songs a lot (upto 128kbps mp3), PX100 will expose lack of quality in audio.


+1


----------



## Ambar (Dec 4, 2007)

well my friend has the MDR 300...i tried them ..they feel a little uncomfortable..must be due to the small cusions .......gud fr short listening periods..


----------



## desiibond (Dec 5, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> so ur suggesting the MDR-E818LP over XD200/XD300???
> the SONY WORLD guys said that XD200 has better bass reproduction over E818LP.
> also XD300 is 1500 bucks more than XD200.


XD200/300 are good only for indoor listening. Buying headphones for 2k/3k bucks and using it only when at home does not make sense. Right? Since you said that you can't get Creative headphones, I thought it's better to take 818LP for Rs500 and wait till you see creative's series. 

If you are going to use headphones ONLY indoors, just go for XD200 or Philips 2700. For mobility, never ever go for full sized headphones. Best for mobility are PX-100 like headphones (in terms of size) and in-ear headphones comes next. 

1) Indoors only : XD series/ philips 2700/ Creative HN-700
2) Indoors and outdoors : Sennheiser PX series/CX series, Creative EP-630, Sony Ex-monitoring style in-ear headphones, E818LP

3) Noisy environment : Sony Ex-monitoring style in-ear headphones, EP-630, PX-300. Any noise cancelling/isolating headphones.

Is this clear for you now?


----------



## Ambar (Dec 5, 2007)

nice analysis..dood.....also has neone tried the ep's whih come with w810i...how do they fare against ep630??


----------



## xbonez (Dec 5, 2007)

u get EPs with w810i ?? i s'pose they'll bundle sony earphones..... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> 1.2m


 
Hmm...means if I use it with my HP-70 earphones of K750i then over all the wire will be too long to handle.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2007)

I finally purchased Creative EP 630 from Bangalore for Rs 1000!


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> u get EPs with w810i ?? i s'pose they'll bundle sony earphones..... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


 
Sony bundles HPM-70 with W810i


----------



## xbonez (Dec 5, 2007)

^^u need not open the entire wire, keep pert of it tied up with the wire holder....the quality of the EP-630 is so damn gud, that if u can afford it, there's absolutely no reason u shouldn't go for it


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 5, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^u need not open the entire wire, keep pert of it tied up with the wire holder....the quality of the EP-630 is so damn gud, that if u can afford it, there's absolutely no reason u shouldn't go for it


 
That's ok...I already have the HPM-70 earphones & m not that big music guy, HPM-70 is enough for me, but I will recomend EP-630 to anyone who asks


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 5, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> I finally purchased Creative EP 630 from Bangalore for Rs 1000!


can u tel me from where u purchased?


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 5, 2007)

I got it from one of my friends who stays in Bangalore! I think its from SP road. Golchak !


----------



## als2 (Dec 5, 2007)

als2 said:
			
		

> is creative ep 630 loud enough as my N73me headset is not loud




BUMP


----------



## xbonez (Dec 5, 2007)

ep-630, being in-ear headphones, plus having amazing passive noise-cancllation, will most probably be more than loud enough with your n73ME


----------



## maddy_in65 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi,
Is there any one from pune.
Please let me know where can i get EP 630 headset.


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 5, 2007)

Recently i bought a Sennheiser CX 300 In ear phones from HMV store in Oxford Street,London at £34.
The sound quality is amazing.The bass lives upto its reputation and not to forget the Noise cancellation.
However if i am not playing any music and having the phones on,it generates a bit of sound whenever the cable rubs my body.It irritates sometimes...
But all in all its a gud in ear phone frm Sennheisser.

Cheers!!!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 6, 2007)

that bit of sound is present in almost all Passive noise cancelling earphones.


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 6, 2007)

guys, i read on Amazon UK that EP-630's lifespan is short, either the left or right ear will shop functioning in 3 months. even sony MDR-E818LP had got pretty much same opinions about lifespan. has anyone here experienced this?


----------



## desiibond (Dec 6, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> guys, i read on Amazon UK that EP-630's lifespan is short, either the left or right ear will shop functioning in 3 months. even sony MDR-E818LP had got pretty much same opinions about lifespan. has anyone here experienced this?



huh. I used 818LP for more than 3 months and not a problem. I think i have been using it for 5 months I think.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 6, 2007)

^^thats true...i get it in my EP-630 too.....in fact even headphones with active NC generate a hiss, which can be heard when music isn't on


----------



## desiibond (Dec 6, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> ^^thats true...i get it in my EP-630 too.....in fact even headphones with active NC generate a hiss, which can be heard when music isn't on



That's called White noise, which is common for active NC


----------



## nix (Dec 8, 2007)

ok..will someone enlighten me on whats a lanyard? and how is the ep635 different from ep630..
thanx...
edit:this is crazy..there are so many threads running on this topic... am really getting impatient about getting my hands on this one..


----------



## johnjjx (Dec 8, 2007)

ep635 is white while ep630 is black...m not sure but as far as i knw there not much noticible diff(specs) btwn them except the colour..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 8, 2007)

A 630 with this type of fashion cable makes a 635
having an SE phone and a long fast port to 3.5 mm adapter .. i think this is the way to go

*mos.futurenet.com/classifications/gadgets/portable-audio/accessories/images/creative-ep-635-716-90.jpg


----------



## eggman (Dec 8, 2007)

casual_gamer said:
			
		

> guys, i read on Amazon UK that EP-630's lifespan is short, either the left or right ear will shop functioning in 3 months. even sony MDR-E818LP had got pretty much same opinions about lifespan. has anyone here experienced this?


Thats why you have warranty for!!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 8, 2007)

maddy_in65 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Is there any one from pune.
> Please let me know where can i get EP 630 headset.



Same here.... I too want the prize they are available in Pune.


----------



## Ambar (Dec 12, 2007)

i dont thnk ep 630 is going to have such a sml lfspn ....il wait and c


----------



## xbonez (Dec 15, 2007)

i've been using for about 6 months now.....no probs yet


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 16, 2007)

OK.... Can someone please tell me where to get a genuine pair of these in Pune and what is their prize?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 16, 2007)

SPELL CHECK?? Its Price


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Dec 19, 2007)

got one for Rs.925 lamington rd. mumbai.there are plenty of shops having them but most wont budge below 975.will post the review and the shop name tomm.


----------



## Ambar (Dec 19, 2007)

hmmm...so its cheaper in delhi....got it fr 850/-


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 19, 2007)

I got EP 630 with my dell 1520 laptop. Is there any way to use it in my mobile ???


----------



## iMav (Dec 20, 2007)

I got em 20 mins ago using em rite now heading 2 delhi cant comment on the sound coz i dont hv my ipod bundled headfones with me but i can tel u 1 thing for certain they are far far more comfortable than the apple bundled 1s

@phenom: u get convertors for fone jack to 3.5 mm jack


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2007)

congrts...i'm telling u, u'll really njoy them..they're gud.

for now they're gud enuf for me, but i;m thinking for gng in for either the Sennheiser in-ear phones or the Creative Aurvana in a couple of months...both cost around 3.5k


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 20, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> @phenom: u get convertors for fone jack to 3.5 mm jack


shall i tell shopkeeper, to give me convertors for mobile phone jack to 3.5 mm jack or something else???
any idea about its cost??? also , will i get this from computer shop or mobile shop ????


----------



## xbonez (Dec 20, 2007)

u should get it from any shop that keeps little tid bits - usb cables, mouse pads etc. take ur mobile and show him which port has to be converted to 3.5mm...also test it to b sure. shouldn't cost u anything more than rs. 30


----------



## napster007 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey guys the ep635 looks very good. i was going to buy the ep630, but the ep635 loks rather impressive!. is it available in india?(delhi) and for how much?

Hey guys the ep635 looks very good. i was going to buy the ep630, but the ep635 looks rather impressive!. is it available in india?(delhi) and for how much?


----------



## xbonez (Dec 25, 2007)

the ep635 is available for rs. 900 at authorised creative shops with bill and warranty...at least that was the cost 1 month earlier...it is basically just an ep630 with a diff color and lanyard


----------



## napster007 (Dec 26, 2007)

well then i guess i'll go for them


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 27, 2007)

Tech_Wiz said:
			
		

> SPELL CHECK?? Its Price


 GRRRR..... }


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 27, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> the ep635 is available for rs. 900 at authorised creative shops with bill and warranty...at least that was the cost 1 month earlier...it is basically just an ep630 with a diff color and lanyard


r u sure ep635 is being sold in 900rs coz wen i went to planetM then there ep630 was of 1300rs n ep635 was of 1600rs (ep635 is costlier than ep630)


----------



## xbonez (Dec 27, 2007)

checked today again...rs 900 with bill at authorized creative dealer


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Dec 27, 2007)

hey I have checked yesterday at Computer Empire Nehru Palace Delhi and 2 other shops EP-630 now Cost Rs800/- With bill 

i also asked for Ep-635 but it is now available till now


----------



## xbonez (Dec 27, 2007)

a couple of shops ahead of comp empire is Multilink Sys and Services...they are authorised creative dealers..they sell ep630 for 850 and ep635 for 900...both with bill n warranty


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 27, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> a couple of shops ahead of comp empire is Multilink Sys and Services...they are authorised creative dealers..they sell ep630 for 850 and ep635 for 900...both with bill n warranty


hey u talkin abt which city???

n which is better ep630 or ep635 as on net too price of ep635 is more than ep630. also ep635 has smaller length than ep630!!

which1 is better!!!

i havnt yet purchased ep630. wil buy on 8th wen my exams r over. but till then can any1 clarify which1 i should go for ep630 or ep635???


n one more thing my freind had purchased ep630 in 1k but wen i listened to it i didnt find it that good???


----------



## napster007 (Dec 27, 2007)

^^^really man i have the same question in my mind. i'm also going to buy the ep 63x but i am not able to decide which one b'cus ep-630 has a big chord but on the other hand the ep-635 has an awesome lanyard but is small.


guys....is it really small? or can i properly use it with my mp3 player


----------



## xbonez (Dec 27, 2007)

1) sound quality of ep-630 and ep-635 is exactly the same...only diff is in colour
2) no idea about cord lenght, but since the ep-635 is made for usage with PMPs, it'll definitely be long enough
3) @fun2shh : the quality of Ep630 is one of the best available right now at a payable cost...the only reason u did not find it gud ennuff cud be either ur friend got a fake one or u did not plug it in ur ears properly enuff or u've been using sennheisers and boses throughout ur life


----------



## napster007 (Dec 29, 2007)

^^*i totally agree man*


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 29, 2007)

When I tried using my Sony walkman budphones (HP70...) on my N95 8GB, the sound loudness actually reduced as compared to the original Nokia headphones. So i refrained from using it.

I need to know if the EP630 headphones produce similar o/p like the Sony or are louder b4 purchasing them.

BTW... N95 8GB's music quality is worth the deal.... even with it's regular headphones


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2007)

well, so far my experience with ep630 has been gud...its noise cancellation is top notch, so volume isn't a prob


----------



## Ambar (Dec 29, 2007)

xbonez said:


> well, so far my experience with ep630 has been gud...its noise cancellation is top notch, so volume isn't a prob



same here...my friends dont plug the goddamn thing properly into the ear and say tht its a piece of crap  .......i have no probs with these ep's...


----------



## xbonez (Dec 29, 2007)

^^exactly, if u don't plug it properly, it sound crap...the bass is totally non-existent. hence to njoy it, it is very imp u use the right size of ear plugs, not necessarily the default ones


----------



## eggman (Dec 30, 2007)

fun2sh said:


> n one more thing my freind had purchased ep630 in 1k but wen i listened to it i didnt find it that good???


Abey tere ko Enigma ka Sadness(Part I) to sunaya tha, usme kya kami thi.........

The sound quality of ep-630 is amazing......top-notch.


----------



## Ambar (Dec 30, 2007)

abe try out these songs....

1.Ironmaiden: Fear Of The Dark
2.Fergie: Clumsy
3.Avril Lavinge: Comlicated ,Innocence
4.System Of A Down: BYOB
5.Remy Zero: Perfect Memory
6.Rage Against The Machines: renegades Of The Funk
7.Linkin Park: Points Of Authority(Crystal Method Mix) (The bass is awesome)
8.Inflames: Clouds Connected
9.Jennifer Lopez: Brave
10.Evenance: Going Under


and tell me wht ur feedback is about each song...


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sennheiser CX-300 (black) selling for *Rs. 1499* at Indiatimes.com *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_eek.gif, is that a pricing mistake, cos another 2 CX-300's are selling at Rs 7040 at the same site.

*shopping.indiatimes.com/ism/faces/...=&k3=&k4=&k5=&k6=&k7=&k8=&k9=&k10=&k11=&k12=#


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 30, 2007)

^wat


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 30, 2007)

started a new thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=705626


----------



## Ambar (Dec 31, 2007)

imigosh theres gotta be a mistake..


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Dec 31, 2007)

johnjjx said:


> i use ep630 on ma cell k550i
> i hav hpm-70 too


 
what is total length of wire when you connect ep630 to k550 ??


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 31, 2007)

i live in vashi in mumbai 
here where can i get ep 630 for rs 850or less.
wherever i tried like in reliance digital it is 1200 rs.
so pls tell me soon.
thx in advance.


----------

